# Australian humour - British or American?



## .   1

I told a small joke on a small American forum and was told by an American that the joke was British.  I was further told by an Australian that good Australian humour is based on British humour not American humour.

Here is the joke.

Two penguins were talking to each other. 
One penguin said, "You look like you are wearing a tuxedo." 
The other penguin replied, "What makes you think that I'm not."

Is this a British based joke?
Is Australian humour based on British humour?  I am not sure what the good Australian humour meant.

.,,


----------



## Sallyb36

I have no idea of the difference between British and American humour.  I find lots of American comedians funny, and lots of British ones as well.  I really don't know if there's a national difference.


----------



## Brioche

I believe that the Australian sense of humour is much closer to the British than the American.

Australians and Brits do irony, word play and make fun of themselves. 
I can't imagine an American version of Australia's Kevin Bloody Wilson, 
An American could do the vulgarity, but not the self-deprecation of Mr Wilson.


----------



## emma42

Certainly, the use of the word "tuxedo" strikes me as very American.  The joke itself, though, sounds British.


----------



## cuchuflete

I don't know, other than *.,,*'s avian sartorial example, much Australian humor.  British humor—broad generality coming—can be more subtle than American.  

American jokes usually, not always, give a punch line.  British ones sometimes leave it to the listener to fill in the punch line in their own head, and then smile at the result.

Here is an example of American humor--roughly paraphased--from Mark Twain. I wonder how this would be perceived by an Australian who didn't know the source.  Would it seem British or American?

I had an uncle what was a preacher.  He didn't charge nothin for his sermons..... and they was worth it.


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

Sallyb:

It's true that Americans and British appreciate each other's humor to a considerable extent.  But as an (English) ex-boss of mine once said, the major difference between British and American humor is that Americans can't laugh at themselves - maybe on an individual basis they can, but not as a group.

I've always found that he was right.  The favorite American pastime of self-congratulation just gets in the way.


----------



## Sallyb36

Thomas, I was thinking that but didn't want to offend any Americans!!  That's the only type of humour I can think of where we differ, you would never see for example an American Mr Bean, or Basil Fawlty.

Also  I wasn't sure that there isn't that kind of American humour, thought maybe I'd just never heard of it.


----------



## cuchuflete

If Americans can't laugh at themselves as a group, why are there so many comedy routines done by Americans making fun of American tourists abroad?  Why are there so many jibes at SUV-driving 'soccer moms'?

Back towards the thread topic...do Australians laugh at themselves, and if so, is this an Australian thing, or does it derive from British humor?


----------



## Sallyb36

I didn't know there were Cuchflete, but even that difference is invalid now, so I'm back to where I was before, not thinking there is much of a difference at all between our kinds of humour.
Is there an american equivalent of Mr Bean or Basil fawlty, the bumbling idiot kind of character?


----------



## cuchuflete

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> Is there an american equivalent of Mr Bean or Basil fawlty, the bumbling idiot kind of character?                                                                                __


 I don't know Mr Bean or Basil fawlty, but for bumbling idiots, how about Jerry Lewis in most of his roles?  Does Mr. Magoo qualify?  Lou Costello of Abbott & Costello?



or 'W'?


----------



## gotitadeleche

cuchuflete said:


> I don't know Mr Bean or Basil fawlty, but for bumbling idiots, how about Jerry Lewis in most of his roles?  Does Mr. Magoo qualify?  Lou Costello of Abbott & Costello?
> 
> 
> 
> or 'W'?




Or Barney Fife?


----------



## Sallyb36

Yes, Mr Magoo and Lou Castello, and Jerry Lewis all qualify.  ~I really don't think there's any cultural difference between British and American humour at all.


----------



## cuchuflete

I'm glad we agree about the bumblers...but some British jokes I've heard are a lot more subtle than most American humor, which tends to be blatant.  

Any ideas about where Australian humor fits on the continuum?


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

Sorry to disagree about the American side of the thing, but Mr. Magoo and Barney Fife are not the same thing as Basil Fawlty; Mr. Magoo, Barney Fife and Lou Costello are lovable, each in their own bumbling way. 

Basil Fawlty is funny because he's obnoxious in a way that only an Englishman can be, and the English can recognize that - which is why he's funny. Americans tend not to think that an American can be obnoxious in a typically American way.

The French are like Americans in this regard.  As somebody once said, it's strange that the French and the Americans dislike each other; after all, they share the same national pastime - self-congratulation!


----------



## cuchuflete

Mr. O'Gara has me at a disadvantage, as I don't have any experience of Basil Fawlty.  However, if "being obnoxious in a way that only an Englishman can be" is his hallmark, then clearly no American could qualify.  But what about Archie Bunker?  Is he not obnoxious in a way that only an American can be?


----------



## maxiogee

cuchuflete said:


> Mr. O'Gara has me at a disadvantage, as I don't have any experience of Basil Fawlty.  However, if "being obnoxious in a way that only an Englishman can be" is his hallmark, then clearly no American could qualify.  But what about Archie Bunker?  Is he not obnoxious in a way that only an American can be?



Archie and "All in the Family" were both borrowed conceptions - derived from *Alf Garnett *in _"Til Death Us Do Part"_ - a classic British comedy series written by Johnny Speight.


----------



## don maico

. said:


> I told a small joke on a small American forum and was told by an American that the joke was British.  I was further told by an Australian that good Australian humour is based on British humour not American humour.
> 
> Here is the joke.
> 
> Two penguins were talking to each other.
> One penguin said, "You look like you are wearing a tuxedo."
> The other penguin replied, "What makes you think that I'm not."
> 
> Is this a British based joke?
> Is Australian humour based on British humour?  I am not sure what the good Australian humour meant.
> 
> .,,



I wonder is there a touch of irony in that joke .iIf there is then its based on British humour because we do a lot of that.


----------



## cuchuflete

We seem reluctant to talk about Australian humor, perhaps because many of us are not familiar with it.  Here's a test.
Read the following joke, and then say whether you think it is more Australian, British, or American:

A patient in a mental asylum is being interviewed by a psychiatrist, to determine if he is ready for release from the institution.

Doctor:  You have been making good progress of late. I'm going to ask you some questions to help decide how you might be able to get on when you leave here.  First, please tell me what you might like to do to earn a living.

Patient: Well, I'm an engineer by training, so I think I'll dedicate myself to that line of work.

Doctor:  Good. And how might you spend your leisure time?

Patient: I've always been interested in painting. I might take a class. And reading of course....and carpentry...and gardening...and

Doctor (interrupting): That sounds like quite a busy schedule!

Patient: Yes, but it should leave me plenty of time to be myself.

Doctor: Yourself?

Patient: Yes, Doctor, Myself.  

Doctor: And what is that, if I may ask?

Patient: Why just my normal self, of course. I'm an electric coffee pot.


----------



## ElaineG

When I think of Australian humor, I think of Dame Edna.  Which is not something that I find funny, but I understand has a wide appeal.


----------



## GenJen54

Cuchu's joke in #18 above, fell flat with me. I "get" it, but it's just not funny to me. Bits of language were also a give away that it is not American (we don't tend to say "get on," for example). 

While I enjoy some American comedy and comedians, much of it I have a great distaste for because it relies too much on pushing the envelope of the grotesque - I mean, does the world really need one more potty or dirty sex joke? After awhile, they cease to lose their humor. 

The comedy I do like is generally satirical in nature, in a stinging way, espepcially regarding politics and societal ills. Anyone who says Americans are too afraid to make fun of themselves (and everyone else) hasn't seen an episode _of South Park_,* _or The Daily Show._

Most British comedy, I find, is about the characters and their individual quirks. I _adore Little Britain _as much as I love some of the older Brit-Coms (_Vicar of Dilbey_, _AbFAb, Are You Being Served, My Family)_. Some of it goes over my head, admittedly, but there have been other moments when I've been doubled over in pain I'm laughing so hard. As has been said earlier, it's the subtlety in the humour, so the punchline is in your own head.

I'm afraid I'm not at all familiar with Australian comedy. I've seen Dame Edna once or twice on U.S. talkshows, but am not familiar with her work. 

*Matt and Trey can get away with the grotesque because they are otherwise so damned funny, although there has been a time or two when I've had to turn off the program because they pushed way too far over the boundaries of what I consider decent.


----------



## ElaineG

> Anyone who says Americans are too afraid to make fun of themselves (and everyone else) hasn't seen an episode _of South Park_,* _or The Daily Show._


 
Amen, sister.

Now joined by the Colbert Report.  (My three favorite shows on television.).

The enormous success of Sascha Baron Cohen's AliG/Borat on these shores (I mean the shows produced for American television, making fun of Americans) also disproves that point.


----------



## .   1

GenJen54 said:


> The comedy I do like is generally satirical in nature, in a stinging way, espepcially regarding politics and societal ills. Anyone who says Americans are too afraid to make fun of themselves (and everyone else) hasn't seen an episode _of South Park_,* _or The Daily Show._


I had always been led to believe that both South Park and The Weekly Daily Show were Canadian.
Have I been led down the garden path.

.,,


----------



## Victoria32

. said:


> I told a small joke on a small American forum and was told by an American that the joke was British.  I was further told by an Australian that good Australian humour is based on British humour not American humour.
> 
> Here is the joke.
> 
> Two penguins were talking to each other.
> One penguin said, "You look like you are wearing a tuxedo."
> The other penguin replied, "What makes you think that I'm not."
> 
> Is this a British based joke?
> Is Australian humour based on British humour?  I am not sure what the good Australian humour meant.
> 
> .,,


I've always thought that Australian humour is - erm, Australian... In other words, it's a mixture... both British and American! NZ humour seems to me to be 80/20 American/British.
I read my son the penguin joke and he said it sounded German. Disclaimer - he has _ein bisschen_ Aspergers, and humour is therefore a bit of a sore point... 

Moreover, he said Cuchuflete's psychiatrist joke sounded German as well!


----------



## cuchuflete

Victoria32 said:


> Moreover, he said Cuchuflete's psychiatrist joke sounded German as well!



Well, since it hasn't evoked much else in the way of national attribution, I can confess now.  I heard it in Spain [in Spanish of course] about thirty years ago.

I'm still ignorant of what is "typical" Australian humor.


----------



## ElaineG

. said:


> I had always been led to believe that both South Park and The Weekly Daily Show were Canadian.
> Have I been led down the garden path.
> 
> .,,


 
South Park is 100% American (although Canada is one of their perennial foils, including the classic song "Blame Canada":



> Should we blame the government, or blame society,
> or should we blame the images on tv No!
> Blame Canada! Blame Canada


 
I'm not sure what the Weekly Daily Show is, but the daily Daily Show is filmed right here in NYC and hosted by New Jersey boy made good Jon Stewart.


----------



## .   1

Thanks Elaine.
It is usually Canadians who are mistaken for Americans but in this case I blew it in reverse.

.,,


----------



## kiwi-di

I realise this is an old thread, but someone has just linked to it.

For those who want to know about Australian humour - have a look at this http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/7.30_clarkedawe.htm

I might be a bit difficult to follow, because it's politically based and if you don't know Australian politics it may not make sense.

But it's very typically Australian humour - even though John Clarke is originally from New Zealand, where he was best known in his role of Fred Dagg (now that's real Kiwi humour).

If you ever get a chance to see the TV program John Clarke and Bryan Dawe made call "The Games", it's probably the funniest thing that's ever been on Aussie TV.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Games_(Australian_TV)


----------



## Etcetera

When I read "Australian humour" in the title of this thread, I immediately thought of you, Robert - even before I saw your username under the title.
To me, Australian humour is what it is - Australian humour. And I'm afraid I've become too used to associate it with you.


----------



## fenixpollo

. said:


> The Weekly Daily Show


 I'm guessing from your comment that the 30-minuted "Daily Show with Jon Stewart" is only broadcast in your area once a week. In the US, it's broadcast once a day, and repeated at least one other time per day.

Cuchu and others are citing jokes as examples of humor. For me, a joke with a punch line is usually the opposite of funny... regardless of whether it's American, British or Australian.

Based on what I've seen in movies, Australian humor tends to be a little more dry than American humor, and sometimes more subtle.  I can't really cite examples... just an impression I have.

Americans laugh at themselves just as much as the British... but for the British, making fun of oneself is not only funny: it is a point of national pride. For Americans, it's just funny.


----------



## Supermillie in love

I wasn't able to read all of the replies, but I believe Austrailian humour is definetely British because many of the Americans-no offense, I'm American-do not understand what the joke really means. Many, not all mind you...some just don't think like everyone else. I only got a laugh out of it because my uncle goes to Australia and England frequently so I picked up on some of the humour. Now if I told my freinds the joke they would sit and stare at me like there were some loose roos up in the top paddock.


----------



## .   1

Supermillie in love said:


> Now if I told my freinds the joke they would sit and stare at me like there were some loose roos up in the top paddock.


That's really funny to see.  You are very close but not quite there.  Your statement is a few sandwiches short of a picnic, a few sausages short of a barby, not the brightest spanner in the tool kit, not the sharpest blade in the drawer and the whole statement is scattered aces. 
You have to be careful with this because every fair dinkum Aussie reckons that everybody has a few roos in the top paddock and that everybody is entitled to a loose roo or two but it is when there are too many roos loose in the top paddock that the matter is considered worth dipping a thumbnail in tar.

It reminds me of a telco commercial that recently ran in Australia.
There were a series of people from diverse regions recorded saying, "Dot com".  {It's where I got the inspiration for my nick.}  All of these different dot commers saying dot com.  I was surrounded by a dot com's dot commers dot comming.

There was one bloke who was like the character in the Derminador Movies, Alby Bach.  He just couldn't get it right so they went with his best.

Everybody else came in on cue and finished the line, 'dot.com' but this lovely bloke beamed down the lens and smiled, "So buy this snake oil from blahdy blah"'Don't come".  It was a scream.


.,,


----------



## Supermillie in love

It's true...I'm not that good at the Assie humour; especially in statements. 

That "dot com" thing, very funny...screaming is the only thing one can do...everyone gets a laugh out of people making mistakes ...As to me, I probably have more than a few roos loose in the top paddock  but not everyone is perfect...

For the dot commer...he's just like me; not on que...this keeps me from getting practice with the sayings


----------



## Cheesee = Madness

. said:


> Two penguins were talking to each other.
> One penguin said, "You look like you are wearing a tuxedo."
> The other penguin replied, "What makes you think that I'm not."
> 
> Is this a British based joke?
> Is Australian humour based on British humour?  I am not sure what the good Australian humour meant.
> 
> .,,



I've heard this one before . I've told it myself. I would not say that it was specifically British humour, or American Humor, but just plain old humour. Unless it is regionally specific or uses words that are not common, I would not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Mate

*Moderator note*:

This was a good thread in its time, but it is time now to let it rest in peace; both the forum and the Cultural Discussions Guidelines have changed since its inception. 

If anybody has any doubts when resurrecting older threads, have a look at the forum guidelines to see how closely they adhere to these. Even if the first post puts the question in a cultural perspective, as is the case here, often the subsequent posts consist of things that are now outside the guidelines, ie chat and personal opinion.

Thank you all for taking part in this interesting discussion, and for your understanding.

*Thread closed*.


----------

